# CA. going East to NH and ME -Suggestions



## Icc5 (Mar 9, 2007)

My wife and I have never been to the East Coast before and have lived in Calif. all our lifes.  We flying to the East Coast in 3rd week of June and staying a week each in NH. and ME.  Any suggestions?
We did decide to fly in a day early so we can stay in Portland Hotel at Airport the first night.  We know the time change is 3 hours and the flight aprox. 5 hours and didn't want to try driving at night after that.
Please let us know of what to see, do, avoid, pitfalls, musts.
Thanking you in advance,
Bart


----------



## Janette (Mar 9, 2007)

Our daughter's family lives in Cape Elizabeth outside of Portland. Drive out to Cape Elizabeth to see the Portland Light House. We enjoy driving up the coast. We spent a couple of nights in the Maine Stay B&B in Camden and enjoyed the area so much that we are returning to spend our anniversary there June 11 before baby sitting for a week. Last summer we drove on up to Bar Harbor and spend some time in Acadia National Park. We love our SC coast but there is nothing like the Maine coast. They also have a lake home in Rangeley Maine. You might consider driving through there on your way to NH. Freeport Me is a great place to shop.


----------



## ladycody (Mar 9, 2007)

On NH...it depends on what you like to do.  My favorite area is Lincoln/N Woodstock... near Franconia Notch State Park....but I love the outdoorsy end of things up there and particularly love spending time at Bald Nob enjoying the views or swimming in the river.  

It gives you reasonable access to North Conway (along the kancamangus hwy) for a day trip or overnight jaunt as well without being stuck in the crowds of North Conway. It also is a reasonable driving distance to Lake Winnepesauke for a day trip as well.  (By reasonable...I'm talking 1.5 hours on both counts.  Waterville Valley is a very small town with a pretty little town center that's about 1 hour away from Lincoln.

If, on the other hand, you like more food/shopping options...then definitely choose North Conway.  Lot's of outlet shopping, retail, gifts, restaurants, etc...and there's hiking there as well of course...but the area's just too busy for me.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 9, 2007)

Consider Cape Cod. Easy to get to from Boston.


----------



## susieq (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi there,
Which part of ME are you staying at?? We spent an awesome week last Sept. in Wells. Went on a whale watch tour out of Kennebunkport, and spent a day up in Acadia National Park. Beautiful area. In NH, don't miss the Kangamangus Highway ~ very scenic. Both states are filled with lots to see and do. Have a wonderful vacation!!  
Sue

BTW ~~ weather *SHOULD* be great then!!


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 10, 2007)

susieq said:


> Hi there,
> Which part of ME are you staying at?? We spent an awesome week last Sept. in Wells. Went on a whale watch tour out of Kennebunkport, and spent a day up in Acadia National Park. Beautiful area. In NH, don't miss the Kangamangus Highway ~ very scenic. Both states are filled with lots to see and do. Have a wonderful vacation!!
> Sue
> 
> BTW ~~ weather *SHOULD* be great then!!



Sue, 1 of the weeks is at The Jordan Grand Hotel at Sunday River.  Because of the length of the trip and time change from Calif. we have decided to fly into Boston and stay at a hotel there for 2 days before then flying from Boston to Portland, renting a car and then it is 1 week in New Hamphire before the week in Maine.  Does this sound reasonable?
Bart


----------



## nerodog (Mar 10, 2007)

*travel thoughts*

Maine- check out Freeport and the LL Bean store... ride up the coast about 1 hour and go to Camden, ROckport area.. very pretty  area... lots of cute places for lunch ... NH- White Mountain area , very pretty, nice scenery.... should be  a nice drive from  inland Maine...


----------



## SBK (Mar 10, 2007)

*Do you already have a place to stay in NH?*



Icc5 said:


> Sue, 1 of the weeks is at The Jordan Grand Hotel at Sunday River.  Because of the length of the trip and time change from Calif. we have decided to fly into Boston and stay at a hotel there for 2 days before then flying from Boston to Portland, renting a car and then it is 1 week in New Hamphire before the week in Maine.  Does this sound reasonable?
> Bart



Do you already have a place to stay in NH or are you looking for suggestions?


----------



## susieq (Mar 10, 2007)

Icc5 said:


> Sue, 1 of the weeks is at The Jordan Grand Hotel at Sunday River.  Because of the length of the trip and time change from Calif. we have decided to fly into Boston and stay at a hotel there for 2 days before then flying from Boston to Portland, renting a car and then it is 1 week in New Hamphire before the week in Maine.  Does this sound reasonable?
> Bart



Bart,
It certainly does sound reasonable ~~ good thinking to take two days break flying from the west coast. BTW ~ flying west/east is the longer of the two flights, not only because of the time zones, but also head winds, and our "internal clock" which is atuned to the sunlight. Going east/west is a lot shorter, and seems even quicker. Have you already purchased airline tkts. Logan/Portland? The only reason I ask, Portland is probably less than two hours drive from Boston ~ and very scenic  ~ especially along the  NH & ME coasts. If you've bought them, not a biggie. Sounds like you're really planning this out ~~ way to go!!  I'm sure you're going to have a great vacation!
Sue


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 11, 2007)

*NH?*

If you know where you are staying in NH I may be able to help with dining suggestions, etc. My husband and I have stayed on both sides of the Kancamangus Highway and enjoy both sides for different reasons. I think you picked a great area to see on the east coast. Hope you also get to spend some time in Boston doing some siteseeing!


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 11, 2007)

*N.H.*



Iwant2gonow said:


> If you know where you are staying in NH I may be able to help with dining suggestions, etc. My husband and I have stayed on both sides of the Kancamangus Highway and enjoy both sides for different reasons. I think you picked a great area to see on the east coast. Hope you also get to spend some time in Boston doing some siteseeing!



In NH we are staying at The Grand Summit Resort Hotel in Attitash


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 11, 2007)

IN NH we will be staying at The Grand Summit Resort Hotel-Attitash


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 20, 2007)

IF your wife is a quilter, let me know.....I know lots of great quilt shops in NH.....always part of my plan when I go to Vermont in the fall.


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 21, 2007)

Icc5 said:


> Sue, 1 of the weeks is at The Jordan Grand Hotel at Sunday River.  Because of the length of the trip and time change from Calif. we have decided to fly into Boston and stay at a hotel there for 2 days before then flying from Boston to Portland, renting a car and then it is 1 week in New Hamphire before the week in Maine.  Does this sound reasonable?
> Bart




If you haven't confirmed your flight from Boston to Portland, you should consider driving.  It's very close...less than 2 hours.  It will take you less time than flying...considering you would have to get back to Logan...and wait...luggage; you know the drill...security.  It would be considerably cheaper as well.  The drive is easy, and you can stop along the way and see the sights.

Or, if you are staying at Attitash first, you can drive directly there from Boston...about 3 hours.  It's a lovely drive.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 21, 2007)

Not a quilter.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 28, 2007)

*Favorite restaurants near the Grand Summit at Attitash*

Bart,
Sorry it took so long for me to get back to you about restaurants in the area. First I’ll give you a list in order of preference for the best food. Then I’ll go back and give you distances and more info on atmosphere, etc.

1. Sunset Hill House in Sugar Hill, NH   www.sunsethillhouse.com
2. Wildcat Inn & Tavern, Route 16A, Jackson Village, NH 03846                                                    
     Mentioned in Boston Globe, Bon Appetit, Gourmet  www.wildcattavern.com/
3. The 1785 Inn, Main Street, North Conway, NH  www.the1785inn.com/dinner.html
4. Stonehurst Manor, North Conway, NH  www.stonehurstmanor.com
5. The Whitney Inn, At Black Mountain Jackson, NH  357 Black Mountain Road    www.thewhitneyinn.com/inn.html
6. Horsefeathers, Main Street, North Conway, NH  www.horsefeathers.com/

By far Sunset Hill House is a 10 in Gourmet dining. It is exactly 1 hour from the Summit...but worth the trip. You can dress casual nice or dress and enjoy one if the best dinners on the east coast. Very pretty inn with a view and friendly people. I would use Mapquest to find also there is another restaurant on the same road with a similar name so don’t beconfused if traveling there as I was. It is called Sugar Hill Inn. You may pass this one first iff you come from the same direction as I did. Not sure since I traveled from Loon Mountain the time we dined here.

Wildcat Inn & Tavern is very interesting and diverse. Probably 15 to 20 minutes from Attitash. We passed this place many times when traveling with our kids who were young at the time and I thought from the outside that it would be too much of a rowdy tavern for them judging from the outside.  I would take them there now...i think they would love it. The Inn has a dining side which we ate on and a tavern side which you can eat on also. We found a coupon for the dining side at Restaurant.com. When we arrived the tavern side looked like so much fun we stopped in after dinner. I rated the food a 10 until we dined at Sunset Hill House. Now I give it a 9 ½. Anyway the tavern had what seemed to be local entertainers getting up and playing their own music. This side was packed and the entertainment was very good. 

The dining room at The 1785 Inn is very small and cozy. Food is fabulous and we always ask for our favorite “Yodeling Waiter” Eric. Ask him he will yodel for you.  Food is a 9.
Very close by the Summit.

The Stonehurst Manor has a unique history and 2 for 1 dinners on Thursdays. It is a family tradition to eat here when our kids are with us.  I rate the food as a 7 or 8 depending on the night. Close by the Summit.

The Whitney Inn...have not been there in years but remember wanting to go back. It was closed for the season when we tried. 

Horsefeathers has very good food and is close by, but we reserve this place for the best burgers and appetizers. Also enjoy the margaritas.

I know this is lengthy...but I hope it helps...especially the websites that I included.
Enjoy your trip!
Terrie


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Thank you Terrie*

Thank you for all the information and the web sites.  I'm sure we will not only enjoy the food but the discovery also.
Thanks again,
Bart


----------

